# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test

## herbi278

an webmaster nur test da vor 4 tagen mein beitrag nicht angenommen wurde

----------


## W. Werner

Jetzt wurde er angenommen und kann m. E. oder denglisch IMO gelöscht oder in die Plauderecke verschoben werden. Hier hat er jedenfalls nichts verloren, zumal die Übersicht in diesem mit Abstand größten Forenbereich sowieso schon schwierig ist.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... in die Plauderecke verschoben werden.


IMHO - in my humble opinion passt das Testforum besser:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/fo...p?10-Testforum

Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

plauderecke geht nicht, wolfgang,
da bin ich schon.
 . . . oder gibt es 4 ecken?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## W. Werner

> IMHO - in my humble opinion passt das Testforum besser:
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/fo...p?10-Testforum
> 
> Hvielemi


Danke für die Aufklärung - bis dahin bin ich noch nie gekommen! Da hast Du natürlich recht.

----------

